# How can I do *228



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm going to Mexico tomorrow for spring break, and my family got a plan setup that lets us talk and text while we are there, but we all need to *228 before we go. I don't know if there is a special PRL we need or it just comes through that, but we need to.

So, when I call *228 from my phone, it gives me the standard options, but it takes me out of the regular dialer and into that thing that just says activating your phone so I can't hit anything. If I do *22889 it tells me the feature update failed or could not be completed, something like that. I guess my question is how can I call *228 and keep the regular dialer?

I'm no noob, if I need to edit some files I can, just let me know where they are.


----------



## bekyndnunwind (Jan 20, 2012)

As far as I know you should NEVER dial *228 on a 4g phone. In fact, I have read a few reports of people frying their radios doing that.

These phones update on their own any time you power them on...


----------



## Dreamersipaq (Jan 30, 2012)

As far as I am aware of, that feature has been removed from 4G phones because it messes with the SIM Card (Verizon's answer not mine), though I think that's BS. They say to turn off your phone (like battery removed turn off) for at least a half hour and when the phone comes back on afterwards it will force re-download of the PRL.

I believe that you can do a *22899 and a *228 the old way by adding them as contacts in your phone, and then dialing the contact, not directly into the dialer if that makes sense.

You can also call Verizon and ask them to force a PRL upgrade to your phone by saying that you're constantly losing data and that your signal bars are low.

That's the extent of what I know. Sorry if you already know all this.



cvbcbcmv said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm going to Mexico tomorrow for spring break, and my family got a plan setup that lets us talk and text while we are there, but we all need to *228 before we go. I don't know if there is a special PRL we need or it just comes through that, but we need to.
> 
> ...


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

I speak from experience, the only thing a *22899 will do is put you on a 3g PRL as opposed to the LTE PRL. The only way to get back is to get a new SIM.


----------



## malpracti (Dec 4, 2011)

I've heard if you remove the sim card for about 30 seconds, reinstall, then reboot, it forces the phone to update. Don't know if this is true or not.


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

Our Verizon rep at work told us that doing *228 on LTE phones may also fry the SIM, so you'll want to contact customer service and have them force a PRL update for you.

Also, this:



akellar said:


> I speak from experience, the only thing a *22899 will do is put you on a 3g PRL as opposed to the LTE PRL. The only way to get back is to get a new SIM.


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

As the others have said, that's the easiest way to invalidate a sim card, DO NOT UPDATE YOUR PRL ON YOUR OWN, call verizon and have them force it. Much much safer that way.

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Alright thanks guys. I spoke with another verizon employee. I did a battery pull and booted without sim card then I did another battery pull and booted with my sim card. they said everything is alright now.


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

Yeah I'm going to Mexico too tomorrow. Rocky point.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

akellar said:


> I speak from experience, the only thing a *22899 will do is put you on a 3g PRL as opposed to the LTE PRL. The only way to get back is to get a new SIM.


YEP!!! I did the same thing. I've been on 3g PRL for the past 2 months now. I don't have LTE in my area, so it's no biggy so far. I'll change sims at some point in time.


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

Well, I'm glad that this didn't end up working! I do have LTE in my area so it would suck if I was stuck on 3G


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

cvbcbcmv said:


> Well, I'm glad that this didn't end up working! I do have LTE in my area so it would suck if I was stuck on 3G


You wouldn't be stuck on 3G. You can actually dial *22899 on the nexus, unlike some previous LTE phones. In fact, some people's have done it on their own for whatever reason.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

cvbcbcmv said:


> Well, I'm glad that this didn't end up working! I do have LTE in my area so it would suck if I was stuck on 3G


LTE still works when I'm in an LTE area. I think it just doesn't update LTE roaming (not positive). *22899 won't 'fry' your sim card, but it will get you off of the roaming update path. I have had the wrong PRL (# 52642) for nearly 2 months now with no real side effects. I am on the phone getting another shipped to me now, just for the peace of mind (free  )

Edit: updated prl #


----------



## Detonation (Jul 25, 2011)

Seeing as how my phone has automatically dialed *22899 by itself (in the middle of the night when I was in a low signal area) I don't think its going to damage anything. I guess I am on a 3g PRL now (52642) but I have not seen any change in 4g signal/speed since then.


----------

